# Almost 4 months



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

I know I shouldn't worry yet, but I can't help it. Here is my boy, Rhone. He will be 4 months old next week. I have had him for a month and have not seen his ears go up once. Breeder says not to worry until he is 5.5 months. 
I have heard that longer coats sometimes take longer because of the weight of the fun on their ears. Is this true? I have tearmender on hand and am waiting...do you all suggest I wait until 4.5, 5, or 5.5 months to use it?
Thanks.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Rhone is adorable! I agree with his breeder not to worry about the ears until he is 5.5 months. If they don't go up by that time, then I would suggest contacting the breeder and asking for advice.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> :wub: Rhone is adorable! I agree with his breeder not to worry about the ears until he is 5.5 months. If they don't go up by that time, then I would suggest contacting the breeder and asking for advice.


I'll bet they will go up very soon. My first shepherd was a long hair. His ears turned sideways for a while, then went up into a teepee! It was around 5 +months. He had a great ear set. 

Even my present female was about that age too. Then 1 went up and then the other.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our wgsl coaties ears were slow to go up, think it was during the 4-5 month range when they finally did. He had my wife a bit concerned, by comparison our mixed line girls both came home at 9 weeks with them up and so did our WL male coatie.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Give him soft rubber kong toys and fill them with yogurt or peanut butter, they really need to chew a lot to get those ear muscles stronger. Good luck!


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Nigel said:


> Our wgsl coaties ears were slow to go up, think it was during the 4-5 month range when they finally did. He had my wife a bit concerned, by comparison our mixed line girls both came home at 9 weeks with them up and so did our WL male coatie.


Curious, what is wgsl?


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Julian G said:


> Give him soft rubber kong toys and fill them with yogurt or peanut butter, they really need to chew a lot to get those ear muscles stronger. Good luck!


Thanks, he gets lots of bully sticks and chew toys...I also add a bit of plain yogurt and sea kelp to his food. I've been trying to get knuckle bones for the butcher, but with no luck. :/


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

karlakinsky said:


> Curious, what is wgsl?


West german show line, which is what I thought your pup may be, but I've been known to wrong, lol


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

karlakinsky said:


> Thanks, he gets lots of bully sticks and chew toys...I also add a bit of plain yogurt and sea kelp to his food. I've been trying to get knuckle bones for the butcher, but with no luck. :/


I know it's frowned upon here, but chewing on rawhide always seemed to get those ears perked up within a couple weeks. Also, night time walks is good, they use their ears to "point" to strange noises.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Nigel said:


> West german show line, which is what I thought your pup may be, but I've been known to wrong, lol


Thanks for clarifying that, and yep, he is.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Heres a random snd totally unrelated question. HOw much does he weigh?


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

BigHemi45 said:


> Heres a random snd totally unrelated question. HOw much does he weigh?


I just weighed him yesterday, by standing on my scale and then holding him...he was around 31lbs...


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

karlakinsky said:


> Thanks, he gets lots of bully sticks and chew toys...I also add a bit of plain yogurt and sea kelp to his food. I've been trying to get knuckle bones for the butcher, but with no luck. :/


If you can't find knuckle bones, you could try an antler or water buffalo horn - ours loves his. You could also try raw lamb ribs or some pigs feet. Ours wasn't a super aggressive chewer, so I used to give him femur slices from the butcher and let him strip them/get the marrow out. Since it's a weight bearing bone though it's a tooth breaking risk for a hard chewer. 

Ours' ears weren't totally up by 6.5 months so we taped at that point and now they're fine. We also added unflavored gelatin to his food, per a recommendation from here.

Good luck, and he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

He is adorable!! I bet they'll come up pretty soon!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh, he's a darling! And a very talented head tilter! His ears look as if they are trying to come up and the don't look overly large or heavy. I'd go with the breeder's advice.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Your boy is super cute.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a cutie pie. As mentioned chewing helps those ears goes up. When teething you may see those ears do all types of things. I have read in this forum some people use Knox gelatin to strengthen the cartilage in the ears. The ears look like they are on their way up.


----------



## april3 (Feb 13, 2017)

very cute.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

they'll come up.. be patient..what a cutie pie.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Our long haired WGSL pup's ears didn't fully stand until 9 months, even with lots of chewing. We weren't worried because we had another pup whose ears took that long. Sometimes you just have to be really, really patient!


----------



## april3 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey Guyz , just wondering my 4.5 months old female ears are like this its not standing up correctly. is this fine ? do they get better while she grows? thank you


----------



## JPJ9M (Apr 23, 2017)

Try giving him raw bones and meat to eat. The strengthening of the jaw muscles should help in making his ears go up and/or stand in the right direction!


----------

